# AN/PRC 117



## Radop

Has anyone used this radio beyond training.  I have taught people on it but have never used it on my own in the field.  I think this system is fantastic but want to know what others have to say about it.

For those of you who don't know this radio, it goes from 30-512 mhz, has crypto compatibility with most devices out there and is capable of satcom ops with a field deployable antenna.


----------



## DaveK

Very nice kit.  Software defined is the answer.  Does not emulate IRIS - yet. Check this link and drool. ;D

http://www.rfcomm.harris.com/products/tactical-radio-communications/


----------



## Radop

DaveK said:
			
		

> Very nice kit.   Software defined is the answer.   Does not emulate IRIS - yet. Check this link and drool. ;D
> 
> http://www.rfcomm.harris.com/products/tactical-radio-communications/



I have used and taught it and have the CBT (which is actually very well laid out and has no errors that I have found).  I have only talked to people who I can see and not to aircraft or units on the move.  The one I set up in warehouse talked to everyone in plain but the americains gave us our own code so we could talk to ourselves but not their A/C.  Had to talk to the equivelent to a CWO to get them to understand what we were talking about.  They eventually got the right codes but it took like 3 months.


----------



## Good2Golf

Radop, does the 117 you're using have HaveQuick2?  If so, do you pick up the TOD/mickey from GPS time, or sync by tone?  

I've been trying to confirm with some sig guys in Kingston since they say the Griffon wouldn't be able to talk to them on the 117 in HaveQuick mode.  That doesn't sound right...I've run HQ2 on the Twin Huey's ARC-164 and AFAIK the Griffon's ARC-210s (it has 2) are fully HQ compatible as well -- I know they can HQ inter-plane.  It's a matter of getting the WOD, net and TOD....after that HQ is HQ.

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## DaveK

Duey

The set (AN/PRC 117F) is has both the HQ I/II and Sincgars waveforms so it will talk with our 412s, etc.   I think that Radop was referring to the difficulty obtaining US net numbers and WODs since they are NOFORN, unless you were on USAF E-3s for four years   

Radop,   Go to Tinker for a tour with AWACS.   It will open your eyes immensely!


----------



## Good2Golf

Thanks Dave, good to know!  

We're also trying to get the SINCGARS on the Griffy's ARC-210 "turned on"...it's there but we can't get to it through the aircraft's current software.  Full interop with US comms is tantalizingly close, yet so far away... ETACs or other Havequickers are the only freq-agile folks on the ground we can talk to currently.  Once we get SINCGARS switched on, then JTRS is the only other tweak we'll need...well that and CNR(P)...DOH!

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Radop

DaveK said:
			
		

> Duey
> 
> The set (AN/PRC 117F) is has both the HQ I/II and Sincgars waveforms so it will talk with our 412s, etc.   I think that Radop was referring to the difficulty obtaining US net numbers and WODs since they are NOFORN, unless you were on USAF E-3s for four years
> 
> Radop,   Go to Tinker for a tour with AWACS.   It will open your eyes immensely!



You are correct Duey, the sincgar and havequick modes are just 3 of the 7 secure sources that it can link with.  TOC can be downloaded by satallite (perferred) or manually but has to be withing 2 sec.  

As for AWACS, you might find it funny but when I was in before I was an officer taking AWC (air wpns controller) and made it up to phase 4 with one check ride left to be a qualified officer.  I have buddies now that have been there or alaska.


----------



## Good2Golf

Radop said:
			
		

> You are correct Duey, the sincgar and havequick modes are just 3 of the 7 secure sources that it can link with.   TOD can be downloaded by satallite (perferred) or manually but has to be withing 2 sec.
> 
> As for AWACS, you might find it funny but when I was in before I was an officer taking AWC (air wpns controller) and made it up to phase 4 with one check ride left to be a qualified officer.   I have buddies now that have been there or alaska.



Radop, you look like you're having much more fun, though...probably a blessing in disguise! Although G-K would be great, there would be less brautwurst and weissbier in Tinker or Clear... ;D

For HQ, most guys I know will take the TOD off GPS time, but like you mention, in the old days (Huey) it was "flick to Tango and release" (on the ARC-164), then hope formation lead actually tx'd tone within the 2 seconds...otherwise it was frittering around on Uniform of Fox-Mike to figure out what went wrong.   Usually it was giving the manual freq to receive the mickey on as 3XX.XX vice 2XX.XX -- The spring-loaded "T" on the frequency dial would return to 2 (T-2-3-A) when released, and unless you turned it further to 3 (hundreds or MHz), you'd tx the TOD on the wrong frequency.   To make it easy, I always briefed the manual freq for TOD as 2XX.YY where XX was the net and YY the WOD (onced you switched to A to start hopping)...then all you had to do was flick to T and release, rx the TOD, then turn to A to start hopping...never had a problem that way.

Now everything is done from within the Griffy's CDU (cockpit display unit) in software...works pretty well.

Thanks again for the gen, Radop!

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Radop

That sounded like Robin Williams in Good Morning Vietnam when he goes with his acronym speach.  lol.

I just noticed that we called it TOC vis TOD (typing after midnight does that to me,lol)

As for GK, I like the city and community but have spent too much time at this unit.  To return here after being in a bde has turned be off a bit as well.  At times they think they are hard army and at others, we are way too slack.  I have asked that once I get promoted to Sgt that I get an RSS posting or out of country.  I have been going hard for 18 yrs and could use a break to get recharged.  I would love to go to AWACS cause it would be like finishing what I started in AWC.


----------



## DaveK

Duey, Radop

The E-3 can rx the TOD and then keep the time for an entire air wing in battle.  It has twin rubidium oscillators to keep the time accurate, that was before GPS had the accurate time for HQ.   It also has a radio that is solely for tx'ing the TOD.  We used to spark it up on the ground and when the zoomies were doing preflight they could get the TOD from our ATOD radio before take off and avoid the confusion in the air on check in. When they turn on their 210's they are on auto rx for a TOD.

Radop

The Comm Sys Op on the E-3 is more involved in flight crew duties than back-end stuff.  You set it all up and then pass it back.  Of course you have to monitor everything, voice, data, satcom, HF, you name it plus 3 internal nets plus the tech net.  You are so busy that it takes about 9 minutes to do a 14 hour sortie.


----------



## Radop

DaveK,

Do you get to see much in the back?  It must be interesting taking off with that radom?


----------



## DaveK

Saw lots of stuff back there, even got to check in fighters once.  You can remote the rad op consol to one of the scopes in the back.


----------



## Radop

cool, thats a job for me then


----------



## Mathius71

Hey RadOp

you mention that you have used/tought this radio, and you have the CBT.

A buddy of mine is in Kandahar and he's using a 117.  He's asked me to try and track down an aide memoire for it.  Do you have any information that you can post,  ref operating instructions and what not?  I have googled quite a bit of info on it,  but no operator's card or manual yet.  Any information would prove helpful.

here's a cool site I found about the 117.  it does look to be a pretty sweet radio:

http://www.gordon.army.mil/AC/Summer/Summer%2000/SOFRADIO.HTM

tks in advance


----------



## SoCo

Has anyone hooked this thing up to a router?  J3 Data port?


----------



## PuckChaser

Mathius71 said:
			
		

> Hey RadOp
> 
> you mention that you have used/tought this radio, and you have the CBT.
> 
> A buddy of mine is in Kandahar and he's using a 117.  He's asked me to try and track down an aide memoire for it.  Do you have any information that you can post,  ref operating instructions and what not?  I have googled quite a bit of info on it,  but no operator's card or manual yet.  Any information would prove helpful.



I'd be interested in any notes you have on the 117 as well. I've never even seen this radio before, and I'll have one out in KAF in T-a week and change. Don't want to be caught with my pants down, being the only SigOp where I work.


----------



## boehm

If you have not found anything yet, I think I have some notes and the aide memoire on the 117 kicking around at work. PM me.

BTW, not to be an ass or anything, but you're quoting a year and a half old post. ;D


----------



## Bintheredunthat

Not positive, but I think he's gone away Boehm.

BTW - he found what he was looking for.  Just by replying to a year and a half old post.

Better to be made fun of for reincarnating an old post than deal with complainers saying he didn't use the search function.

Bin


----------



## boehm

Well, I'm glad he found what he was looking for. And like I said, I was not trying to be mean or anything, I was just pointing it out in case he didn't get a response.

Anyways, good luck over there and stay safe SuperSlug.


----------



## PuckChaser

I leave tomorrow, but thanks for the catch on the old post. I get so bored on leave, I think things are new. ??? 

I did get some great info from a friend of mine, definately will come in handy!


----------

